# Alcatel 5055w and Android



## wyanii (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi, long time lurker who never registered. I am wondering if I can wipe my Alcatel Fierce xl 5055w and install Android. The hardware is the same but I don't want to brick it. It's really buggy. If not why? OR downgrade to WP 8.1

Thanks


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Nov 17, 2016)

Some time ago I uploaded stock ROMs for the 5054N (the Android version of the 5055W): http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/rom-alcatel-one-touch-fierce-xl-5054-t3385169

You may want to try them. I have no guarantee on the result: I don't think the flasher will allow you to flash. If it does, it may work or brick your phone.


----------

